# [ 2012 ] RCI Exchange Trading Power (weeks) for Disney Resorts



## ScubaTrek (Jul 15, 2012)

I am waiting patiently for something to pop up at a Disney resort in February 2013.  Recent availability has only been up to January.  For the January availability, the required trading power almost maxed out what I have available to exchange.  It occurred to me yesterday that even if something pops up in Feb, it may take more trading power than I have.

On the RCI Points side, each points resort has a chart so you can see exactly how many points it will take based on the week desired, and in most cases February takes significantly more points than January.  Is there a similar chart for resorts on the weeks side? I can't find anything through RCI, and the folks at the 1-800 number have been no help.

Or - can anyone tell me from experience how much trading power I'll need to trade into a 1BR at Animal Kingdom, Beach Club, Saratoga Springs, Bay Lake Tower, or Boardwalk Villas for week 8 of 2013?  For January it was between 38 and 42.

My Plan B is open right now, and I'm trying to decide if I should just book plan B in a non Disney resort, or hold off a couple months and gamble that something opens up in the Disney resort.  But it's not worth the gamble if I don't have enough points for a week 8 reservation no matter what.

Have never traded in to a Disney resort before, and only doing it this time because it will be my daughter's first visit (3rd birthday) and I want it to be perfect for her.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 15, 2012)

I dont know anything about how many points it will take to get there. But I can say it is really special to stay at the Disney properties for that kind of event.  I went to Animal Kingdom for my daughters ninth birthday and it was fantastic.  You also get into the parks early if you stay at a Disney resort.


----------



## JPD (Jul 15, 2012)

For plan B, look for Bonnett Creek. It's a non Disney resort, but it is located very near downtown Disney and among other Disney resorts. They even have a free shuttle to the parks. We stayed there for spring break and loved it. Just make sure you pick up some food at the supermarket, There are a few restaurants at the resort, but they are a little pricey. Pizza is the cheapest place to eat at the resort.
As far as Disney resort, I got a one bdrm at Saratoga Springs once, it popped up while I was on line, so we snatched it right up.  Good Luck.


----------



## ScubaTrek (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks.  Bonnet Creek is already #1 on my plan B list, along with about 9 other resorts that currently have availability.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 15, 2012)

It's hard to say, as DVC trade power has been fluctuating recently---so it could remain about where it was in January, or it could go up.  There is nothing like the RCI Points charts to tell you.

I think we are still probably about 3-5 weeks from knowing.  The good news for you is that you are willing to take a 1BR, so (a) you have a better chance at a DVC unit and (b) the "Plan B" resorts are more likely to hang around (2BRs disappear much much faster in Orlando.)  

If you have more than one week on deposit, I'd lock in an exchange on a Plan B resort right now, and allow the search to continue running until we see what trade power valuations look like.  If not, I think you are probably okay waiting for that period of time to confirm a Plan B exchange.

As an aside: is there a reason you aren't including OKW and VWL?  If you have no flexibility about *when* you can go (and it sounds like you don't) it is helpful to be as flexible as possible about *where*.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 15, 2012)

I love the Hilton resorts and would choose those over Bonnet Creek, if you haven't used your 1-in-4 yet, consider the Hilton on I-Drive.  Really nice units.  I am blocked out of those resorts with both of my accounts until January of 2014.   

My second choice after any of the Hiltons would be Vistana Fountains.  Summer Bay Houses are nice, and I would always take Grand Beach or Cypress Pointe.   

I understand wanting DVC for a rare trip to Disney.  It's special staying there.  I hope the 1 bedrooms stay at the low point levels they were in January, which is 32.


----------



## ScubaTrek (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone, that is helpful information.

I’ve already got an ongoing search for the week I want.  I had some weeks that were going to expire, so I’ve already combined all my available weeks into a single 44 unit deposit, so that’s what I’m searching on.

I saw a Saratoga Springs in January this morning for 32, but it was gone an hour later.

I’ve got a list of 10 resorts for Plan B with availability that week, topped by Bonnet Creek.  Right now I’m going to wait and see what happens, and when I’m down to only a few Plan B resorts, I’ll decide then.

For bnoble – The reason I’m not including OKW and VWL is because they have no spa.  Although this trip is primarily for my daughter, my wife and I need to have something for us for the days when Grandma is taking care of her.


----------



## JPD (Jul 16, 2012)

As you can see, they go real quick. If there's a chance you want it, just put it on hold for 24 hours. You can always release it within that 24 hours if you decide it's not for you.


----------



## wed100105 (Jul 28, 2012)

I used to see more DVC availability than I have lately. I am searching for any DVC other than Saratoga Springs or Old Key West for late January to early March. I saw a deposit go in and my husband wanted me to wait for BAy Lake Tower or something in February. I think it was a stupid mistake on my part....now I am not sure we will get a unit at all. Just make sure to have your points ready so you can grab it when it is available. We are at Beach Club Villas now and love it. We are moving to HGVC I-drive in a couple of hours. We checked in last night (overlapping reservation) and while the unit is huge compared to BCV, it isn't Disney. hTH!


----------

